# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New pics of my 23 gallon



## RottenApples (Apr 3, 2004)

I need your opinon plz......


----------



## RottenApples (Apr 3, 2004)

I need your opinon plz......


----------



## Plecoman (Nov 24, 2003)

Can't View.


----------



## cloran (Aug 2, 2004)

Where in the world did you get a 23 gallon?


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

Nice tank, got such a "jungly" feel to it. The plants look nice too.

Could we get some technical specs. like ligtning, substrate and so on?

Cloran, notice he's living in singapore.


----------



## Dojo (Feb 2, 2003)

Very nice. I love dense tanks.


----------

